# Homesteading/Survival gun?



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

I think I found one that fits the bill.
It's a "Super Comanche" single shot.
Shoots 45 Colt and .410, is solid, holds a tight pattern (unlike the Taurus Judge) and costs less than $200 (Also unlike the Taurus Judge).
Don't get me wrong, I still want a judge.
But for less than half the cost and a lot longer effective range, this one is great.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Looks like a cheap version of a Contender.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Looks like a cheap version of a Contender.


Yeah, kinda is.
This doesn't have interchangeable barrels and such.
It has two "chokes", one for the 45 and one for the 410.
The one for the 410 actually stops the rotation of the wad and it patterns really well.
I can't find a holster for this one, so I was thinking of ordering one for a 10" Contender and hope it works.


----------



## Dutch 106 (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi,
If its anything like a contender its just to awkward to holster I eneded up putting a sling on it, a little like a rifle a clamp on the barrel for one end the other to the bottom of the grip.
The outfit that puts out sling swivels has a kit for it.
Probably cheaper to.
Dutch


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Dutch 106 said:


> Hi,
> If its anything like a contender its just to awkward to holster I eneded up putting a sling on it, a little like a rifle a clamp on the barrel for one end the other to the bottom of the grip.
> The outfit that puts out sling swivels has a kit for it.
> Probably cheaper to.
> Dutch


That's a good idea, thanks


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

for a large holster they make a bandoler type that puts what is almost a guncase across your chest it has a flap top keep weather out also , i think they call them large scoped pistol hunting holsters


----------



## Just Cliff (Nov 27, 2008)

Kinda like the ElCamino of guns.... Does it kick much with a .410?


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

It kicks pretty good, especially with the 3" 
The .45LC aren't too bad.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Hey Cornhusker, PM me with your address and I'll give you my Thompson Contender holster. Don't get too excited, it's just one o' those nylon/foam holsters....but I suppose it will do the job. It was used to hold my Thompson Contender with the 12" .30-30 barrel with scope. It's too small for my T/C 16" .410/.45LC barrel.

It's a Buchheimer holster (made in USA). If it don't fit, just send it back.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> for a large holster they make a bandoler type that puts what is almost a guncase across your chest


I've used those, but I'd adjust it so it hung as low as I could get it on my left side, in sort of a "crossdraw" position.
It actually worked pretty well that way


----------



## FyredUp (May 22, 2010)

Okay, call me a radical if you must, but what will this do that a .410 pump shot gun won't do? I understand that you can't fire .45 Colt in a .410 shotgun, but you can use slugs and 000 Buck shot. On top of that you have the capability of multiple shots without reloading.

So please enlighten me, maybe I am not seeing something that is obvious to you.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Cabin Fever said:


> Hey Cornhusker, PM me with your address and I'll give you my Thompson Contender holster. Don't get too excited, it's just one o' those nylon/foam holsters....but I suppose it will do the job. It was used to hold my Thompson Contender with the 12" .30-30 barrel with scope. It's too small for my T/C 16" .410/.45LC barrel.
> 
> It's a Buchheimer holster (made in USA). If it don't fit, just send it back.


Thanks, I'll give it a try.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

FyredUp said:


> Okay, call me a radical if you must, but what will this do that a .410 pump shot gun won't do? I understand that you can't fire .45 Colt in a .410 shotgun, but you can use slugs and 000 Buck shot. On top of that you have the capability of multiple shots without reloading.
> 
> So please enlighten me, maybe I am not seeing something that is obvious to you.


I think the main thing over a long gun is portability and the ability to shoot one handed.
It won't have the range or accuracy of a longer gun, but it would be a lot more ready to hand.
Plus it's cool.
I have a lot of .410 shotguns, none of which I'd want to lug around all day while trying to get some work done.


----------



## FyredUp (May 22, 2010)

Cornhusker said:


> I think the main thing over a long gun is portability and the ability to shoot one handed.
> It won't have the range or accuracy of a longer gun, but it would be a lot more ready to hand.
> Plus it's cool.
> I have a lot of .410 shotguns, none of which I'd want to lug around all day while trying to get some work done.


Okay, portability is your issue. That makes sense. But you are still lugging around an over sized single shot pistol with a ten inch barrel. 

How about a nice 4 inch barreled .357 revolver? Or a .45 acp auto? Again compact, and multiple shots.

Cool? LOL, okay. Cool is definitely in the eye of the beholder. If you dig it that is all that matters. Enjoy!!


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

FyredUp said:


> Okay, portability is your issue. That makes sense. But you are still lugging around an over sized single shot pistol with a ten inch barrel.
> 
> How about a nice 4 inch barreled .357 revolver? Or a .45 acp auto? Again compact, and multiple shots.
> 
> Cool? LOL, okay. Cool is definitely in the eye of the beholder. If you dig it that is all that matters. Enjoy!!


OH, I've got pistols, snubbies, 1911s, revolvers, big ones, little ones, all kinds.
You can't discount the fun factor either.
The few people who have shot this thing all get a big grin on their face and ask where they can get one 
I've started making some wood furniture for this thing too, so maybe it'll get better looking.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> How about a nice 4 inch barreled .357 revolver? Or a .45 acp auto? Again compact, and multiple shots


Thsoe are better self defense choices, but CH was talking about a "survival" gun.

Having the capability to fire shotshells gives it a big advantage for gathering food


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

It does have a cool factor, but I guess I would be intrested to see how it shoots the .45.
As with anything that is a compromise, I guessing that it would be limited in accurcy at any kind of range, 25 ft+, or so.
Any range reports?

If it was me I would go with a T/C Contender, more money I'm guessing, but a lot more choices as far a barrels go.
Does look like fun though................
Just my 2 cents


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

hunter63 said:


> It does have a cool factor, but I guess I would be intrested to see how it shoots the .45.
> As with anything that is a compromise, I guessing that it would be limited in accurcy at any kind of range, 25 ft+, or so.
> Any range reports?
> 
> ...


Not as versatile as the TCC, but oh so much cheaper.
I've shot a couple 45s through it, not enough to give a good range report, but at 30 ft I hit a paper plate in it's approximate middle.
I may fool around with it a bit more when I get home and maybe post some results.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Why dont,cha make your own holster for it out of leather? That's what I done with my Beeman air pistol. I had some scrap deer rawhide laying around and traced a pattern out using the pistol. Then sewed up the stitches using spooled leather string that you get at Walmart. Turned out looking purty neet. When people see it, theys just about as interested in the holster as much as the pistol.


----------



## damoc (Jul 14, 2007)

very cool 

i think 45 colt/410 shotgun is an excelent choice for a survival tool


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

I don't think I went through even a box of .410 shells in my 45/.410 contender barrel.... was afraid I was going to shoot my foot... the pattern was simply awful. So, it's a boat anchor up in a cabinet somewhere...


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

texican said:


> I don't think I went through even a box of .410 shells in my 45/.410 contender barrel.... was afraid I was going to shoot my foot... the pattern was simply awful. So, it's a boat anchor up in a cabinet somewhere...


Does your Contender barrel have the screw in "choke" to be used when shooting .410 shells? (remove the choke when shooting the .45LC) If not, the pattern will be wonky. I've never patterned my .410 conterder barrel, but it does great on roadside grouse.


----------



## MaveRick* (Jun 21, 2010)

I still prefer my Springfield XD for my survival gun. If I'm camping or hiking, I will carry it with just my belt holster with the spare mag holder. The spare mag is loaded with .45 acp shotshells. This gives me 26 rounds in a nice compact and concealable rig.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

MaveRick* said:


> I still prefer my Springfield XD for my survival gun. If I'm camping or hiking, I will carry it with just my belt holster with the spare mag holder. The spare mag is loaded with .45 acp shotshells. This gives me 26 rounds in a nice compact and concealable rig.


I assume you've tested those shotshells in your XD. I know they don't feed well in my Colt gov't model 1911.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Cornhusker said:


> Yeah, kinda is.
> This doesn't have interchangeable barrels and such.
> It has two "chokes", one for the 45 and one for the 410.
> The one for the 410 actually stops the rotation of the wad and it patterns really well.
> I can't find a holster for this one, so I was thinking of ordering one for a 10" Contender and hope it works.


So I guess I have to ask the question, you are walking around in a survival situation, what choke/shell is carried in the chamber.......45lc w/choke (Varmints)....or .410 w/ choke (small critters for supper)?

Reason I asked is for a lot of years as a broke younger man, I carried a SS 12 ga, w/#8's for grouse/squirrel/rabbit, (in a broke open position), with a 12 ga slug between my fingers on the left hand (fore arm).

If a deer was spotted, being broke open, you could switch out shell with out making any noise, ready to go....but if a small game was spotted, as you are raised the gun, closing it, and pulling back the hammer all in one motion.
Same for the slug after the switch.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

I think I'd keep the .410 choke on and keep it loaded with shot, maybe carry some slugs just in case.
I usually have a G32 on me also, so power isn't a real problem.
Distance could be a problem with that setup tho.


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

I'll stick with my Contender.. The 45 Colt/410 barrel does well enough and if I need a little more power I put on the 357 barrel.. Other then that I just grab a different firearm, one that suits the job I'm doing..


----------



## FyredUp (May 22, 2010)

Okay, maybe my difficulty with understanding this is with not understanding what exactly the OP means by "Survival Gun." Can someone clear up the meaning of that in this context. Because to me there is a big difference between the choice of gun for everyday carry and a gun for helping ensure my survival in a SHTF scenario.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

FyredUp said:


> Okay, maybe my difficulty with understanding this is with not understanding what exactly the OP means by "Survival Gun." Can someone clear up the meaning of that in this context. Because to me there is a big difference between the choice of gun for everyday carry and a gun for helping ensure my survival in a SHTF scenario.


I hear ya,
This was a thread about an opinion on a particular firearm.

Lot of disagreement on the term and choice of firearm, limited only to number of people involved.
This would not be my first choice, but it is cool and has merit.


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

hunter63 said:


> I hear ya,
> This was a thread about an opinion on a particular firearm.
> 
> Lot of disagreement on the term and choice of firearm, limited only to number of people involved.
> This would not be my first choice, but it is cool and has merit.


Oh don't take it wrong, but my Contender would NOT be my choice of weapon in a SHTF scenario. While I enjoy shooting the Contender with the various barrels I have, I have other firearms that better suit the needs for a survival gun. 

I like having options when it comes to my firearms.. If I want a "carry" weapon on a particular day I have a choice of over 12 handguns. 
If I want a rifle or shotgun, I have a choice of over 30. So depending on what I'm doing or what I'm trying to accomplish, I have options and the knowledge of which firearm I can get to perform the task at hand..

For example if I want to shot a 1,000 yard target I'm not grabbing a handgun or the Ruger 10/22 (this is an extreme example, I don't' regularly shoot that far, it's just my goal to be able to accomplish that and be accurate on a regular basis).


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

It's true this gun wouldn't be good in every situation, it does make a good companion in snake country, and it's ugly enough you don't have to worry about banging it up.
For a total SHTF situation, this would not be the gun I'd grab to go into the wilderness and fight zombies, but for running fence, checking tanks, or just running the hills on a 4-wheeler, this one will go with me. (unless I find a new "cool" gun to take along.  )


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

Cornhusker said:


> It's true this gun wouldn't be good in every situation, it does make a good companion in snake country, and it's ugly enough you don't have to worry about banging it up.
> For a total SHTF situation, this would not be the gun I'd grab to go into the wilderness and fight zombies, but for running fence, checking tanks, or just running the hills on a 4-wheeler, this one will go with me. (unless I find a new "cool" gun to take along.  )


There you go! You have the problem solved...

And as always there are always new "Cool" guns to purchase/acquire. Ones that fit the task at hand!:goodjob:

Now just to be able to talk the DW into the need for it.. I can hear her now  would be what she would say...

My friends always wonder why I'm always looking for scrap metals to take in, it keeps the DW happy and pays for my next "needed" purchase..


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

My next "cool" gun will be the Rossi Ranch Hand.
It's a "mares leg" and half the price of some I've seen.


----------



## Stephen in SOKY (Jun 6, 2006)

I kinda like the lightning: http://www.awaguns.com/PDFs/Cat22Lightningbolt.pdf

If you stretched it far enough, I suppose there MIGHT be a practical application for it.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Cornhusker said:


> My next "cool" gun will be the Rossi Ranch Hand.
> It's a "mares leg" and half the price of some I've seen.


Yeah, I read the Ranch Hand article in the last American Rifleman, too. Kinda neat little carbine, but I don't like any of the calibers...but I suppose they have to be pistol calibers on accounta the 12" barrel. Otherwise, I'd be tempted to make my own out of an old Winchester or Marlin lever action.

With that said, I'm looking for a semi BAR or a good Thompson gun.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9dyUzUxE_2w"]Roland The Headless Thompson Gunner[/ame]


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Cabin Fever said:


> Yeah, I read the Ranch Hand article in the last American Rifleman, too. Kinda neat little carbine, but I don't like any of the calibers...but I suppose they have to be pistol calibers on accounta the 12" barrel. Otherwise, I'd be tempted to make my own out of an old Winchester or Marlin lever action.


I wouldn't mind one in 44 mag to go with my Super Blackhawk

I love "Roland" 
First time I heard that I was in college.


----------



## FyredUp (May 22, 2010)

My last fun gun purchase was a Henry Repeating Arms lever action .22. It is an absolute blast to shoot, cranking off shot after shot working the lever. It is very accurate and versatile too. It can take .22 shorts, longs, and long rifle shells.

Sometimes you are walking around in the gun store and something grabs your eye and you know you aren't going to be happy til yoiu walk out the door with it.


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

Cornhusker said:


> I wouldn't mind one in 44 mag to go with my Super Blackhawk
> 
> *I love "Roland"
> First time I heard that I was in college*.



Man your old!:smiley-laughing013:

Oh wait I remember when it came out also.. OOOPPPSSS I guess that makes me old also.. Oh well...


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

beowoulf90 said:


> Man your old!:smiley-laughing013:
> 
> Oh wait I remember when it came out also.. OOOPPPSSS I guess that makes me old also.. Oh well...


I'm not old, I'm vintage


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

FyredUp said:


> My last fun gun purchase was a Henry Repeating Arms lever action .22. It is an absolute blast to shoot, cranking off shot after shot working the lever. It is very accurate and versatile too. It can take .22 shorts, longs, and long rifle shells.
> 
> Sometimes you are walking around in the gun store and something grabs your eye and you know you aren't going to be happy til yoiu walk out the door with it.


You should try the Henry in 44 mag.. It is a sweet lever action and even with the 44 mag cartridge it is accurate and a charm to shoot..

I also have a Uberti reproduction Henry rifle that takes 45 Colt.. I now understand why they never made rifles in the 45 colt caliber till modern day guns... But it shoots well and handles well, just gets hot if you fire too many too quickly (no foream to hold on too, just steel)

The Marlin 1895 in 357 also works well, I just reload hot pistol rounds, that way I never have to worry about overloading the pistol and still have good rifle rounds.

As you can tell I like lever guns, I also have 2 Marlin 336's in 30-30..

Between Lever guns and black powder, I have a few to keep my passions alive and well...

Oh another lever action of sorts is the repro 1874 Sharps carbine in 45-70 Government..


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

Cornhusker said:


> I'm not old, I'm vintage


Yea I'm a "Classic" , or so I've been told...

Now just to figure out what type of "Classic" I am?

I hate to guess...


----------

